# Staudenmarkt Kiekeberg



## Christine (18. Apr. 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

nachdem ich Euch den Termin ja schon genannt hatte, hier mal ein paar Eindrücke vom Staudenmarkt im Freiluftmuseum Kiekeberg, der gestern Vormittag begann und noch bis heute 18 Uhr geht.

Ca. 140 Aussteller bieten auf der gesamten Freifläche in erster Linie bewährte und seltene Stauden, Alpine, Neuzüchtungen, ausgewählte Gehölze und __ Kübelpflanzen, Rosen, Sommerblumen, Kräuter, Wasserpflanzen, Zwiebeln, Saatgut und ein bisschen Beiwerk an.

Hier mal ein paar Schnappschüsse:
Wir waren gegen 11 Uhr dort - alle anderen auch:
    
jede Menge Pflanzen und Menschen:
       
Pflanzenparkplatz - sehr praktisch:
 
Gedöns und Tüdelütt:
  
Die heimlichen Stars:
  
Achja - und gekauft hab ich auch was, hab mich aber zurückgehalten. Nur ein Paar __ Farne und __ Hosta, die ich demnächst in die noch zu bauende Mini-Bachlauf-Landschaft pflanzen möchte.


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Staudenmarkt Kiekeberg*

Bei dem traumhaften Wetter war dort gestern wirklich der Teufel los 
Wir waren natürlich auch da, schon seit Wochen war der Termin vorgemerkt.
Und, na klar, reichlich Beute gemacht, eher für den Garten, denn für den Teich.
Es gibt aber auch zu schöne Sachen, auch Raritäten - und das alles an einem Platz, wo man sonst von "Pontius nach Pilatus" fahren müßte.
Unsere Ausbeute:
1 purpurrote Clemi
1 gelber, kernloser __ Wein
1 tief-dunkelrote Geranie
1 rote Geranie, der Blüten "Rosencharakter" haben sollen, ohne Wachstumshemmung, sie soll 1,50 m hoch werden (wir werden sehen)
1 kanllroter Rhodi, dessen Blattunterseiten dunkelrot panaschiert sind
1 lila-farbene Japaniris
1 rosa bis rot blühender, südafrikanischer __ Spaltgriffel
1 orange-farbener Sonnenhut
1 blaue Lilie
1 orange-farbener, türkischer __ Mohn
1 rote __ Schafgarbe
1 roter Storchenschnabel
1 blaue Wasseriris

Vier bestimmte __ Azaleen waren leider nicht zu kriegen, hätte ich vorbestellen müssen
Ansonsten war unsere shopping tour ein voller Erfolg - mittlerweile auch alles bereits eingepflanzt, teils ins Beet, in Kübel bzw. in die Flachwasserzone.
Das "Gedöns" war mir entschieden zu teuer, die 3 aus Plastik zuhause tun's auch!
Alles in allem ein herrlicher Tag
Nächster "Kiekeberg-Termin"... Ende August!


----------



## Redlisch (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Staudenmarkt Kiekeberg*

Hallo,

die treten sich ja bald tot 

Wir wollten zuerst auch hin, aber leider habe ich Bereitschaft, da kann ich nicht 200 km weit weg fahren.

Unsere Haus und Hof Gärtnerei aus Hameln ist auch dort vertreten. Diese hat nächsten Samstag hier Gärtnerfest, da werden wir dann auch hin. Habe mir extra freigenommen um Pflanzen für ein neues Beet am Teich (welches ich immer noch nicht, aus Zeitmangel, fertig habe) zu kaufen.

Hoffe wir haben auch so schönes Wetter wie dieses WE.

Aber dank der Wolke aus Island, werde ich es diese Woche auch nicht fertig bekommen, Chef hängt in München, Kollege auf Mallorca fest :evil

Axel


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Staudenmarkt Kiekeberg*

Hier noch einige Bilder von dem erstandenen Rhodi, namens Burletta.
Vorgestern noch schnell in die Erde versenkt, gehen heute tatsächlich auch schon die ersten Blüten auf, na ja, bei 20°C gestern... kein Wunder!
Die rot-panaschierten Blattunterseiten gefallen mir auch ausnehmend gut


----------

